# Where can I find the genkernel .config file?

## Chandra

Hi, all...

I've been running on genkernel for a short while, but I've not emerged gentoo-sources. There is no /usr/src/linux content. 

Where might genkernel keep it's .config file? Is a copy of it in /proc/config.gz? 

To manually configure a kernel, but start off with all the settings I have in genkernel, could I unzip /proc/config.gz and use that with:

```
make oldconfig
```

to recreate a similar configuration?? 

Thank you...

----------

## gegen

You could try genkernel with --save-config option, after that, configuration file will be placed in /etc/kernels/

Hope it helps.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

If /proc/config.gz is there, (it should be), then just "zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config" and run "make oldconfig".  You need to have emerged gentoo-sources before you do that though.  Also, if the version of the genkernel kernel is different from the one installed by emerging gentoo-sources, you will probably get asked a lot of questions when you "make oldconfig".

----------

## mikegpitt

You may also want to check /etc/kernels/.

----------

## wizard69

There is also a default kernel config if no config is found under /etc/kernels. Genkernel wil use /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

----------

## Chandra

There are no /etc/kernels or even /usr/share/genkernel directories...

yabbadabbadont wrote...

 *Quote:*   

> If /proc/config.gz is there, (it should be), then just "zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config" and run "make oldconfig"

 

I do have /proc/config.gz, so I'll give that a try...

Thanks!

[Edit] Voila! Success using /proc/config.gz !

----------

